# Audi B6 S4 to A4 caliper/rotor swap



## antigraviti (Apr 25, 2011)

Audi B6 S4 to A4 caliper swap

I looked on-line and couldn’t quite find something really indicating that this swap could be done thus I am posting this to let you know that it is indeed possible. I am swapping into my 2005 Audi A4 2004 S4 calipers, discs and pads. Both cars are B6 models and not B5 caliper on a B6 chassis which seems to be a popular swap. 

My platform: 2005.5 Audi A4 Quattro; 1.8T Ultra Sport
Donor platform: 2004 S4 Quattro V8 4.2L 

I sourced the Front/Rear calipers & carriers from Force5 auto in New Hampshire (http://www.force5auto.com/ ) and paid a fraction of what I would have normally paid had I tried to buy the equipment new from ECS or any other manufacturer. For the Rotors and Pads I went the ECS route buying the slotted and cross drilled ECS rotors and Hawk HPS (ES#: 2561960). I decided to paint the calipers to make them look decent, however I decided for a subtle look and went with a black satin finish.



Issues/Set-backs:

General:
My A4’s platform does not have the screw hole that the S4 calipers and axles have for ease of install. I cut a piece of rubber hose to create a spacer to hold the disc in place and out of the way while I mounted the caliper.



Front:
The only major issue I encountered on my swap was getting the rubber brake lines off the front caliper. It seems as thought the brass fitting on the solid line did not want to cooperate however upon removal, meaning I cut the bastard out, I had to run to Napa to pick up a replacement line $22. Other than that the install was the same as a standrad brake service with the added step of swapping out the carriers.

Rear:
Removing the caliper is a snap, however the carrier is a whole different proposition. In order to get to the 7/8 mm Allen bolt on the bottom of the carrier you need to remove the bottom bolt on the strut. After removing the bottom bolt and nut all that was left was to remove the two screws that hold the top cup onto the car, and while that was out anyways, I replaced the stocks with self adjusting Koni’s. 

Why I did it:
I have read on many forums the pro’s and con’s of doing this swap and hp gain vs loss; better stopping distance, blah, blah blah, etc., etc.,….. In all honesty I did it because they needed to be done and they look sexy! Could I have gone with standard OEM equipment on my A4, sure but then my brakes wouldn’t be a talking point at the next meet! 

Hope this helps some of you out there.


----------



## antigraviti (Apr 25, 2011)

here are the link to the photo…

http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/slimgraviti/library/


----------



## antigraviti (Apr 25, 2011)

bump


----------

